# Wotofo Profile PS Dual Mesh RDA Atomizer (28.5mm)



## Timwis (2/11/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/11/21)

@TonySC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TonySC (2/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @TonySC


Thanks buddy! 
I know I know......but it's an rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/11/21)

TonySC said:


> Thanks buddy!
> I know I know......but it's an rda


If I was a betting man would fancy a wager on an RDTA version in the near future!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

